# Scavenger Hunt!



## Ashana23

Anyone have any ideas on how to translate "Scavenger hunt" ??


----------



## Magg

¿Caza de animales carroñeros?

Suggestions?


----------



## esance

Hello,

Que os parece "busqueda o busca de animales carroñeros".
 Magg, diría que los animales carroñeros no cazan....

Con el contexto lo podríamos ver mejor Ashana"

Any suggestions?


----------



## Ashana23

Disculpa... creo que es un poco idiomatico...  es como cuando la gente buscan cosas especificas, o van de pista en pista para encontrar algo.  Muchas veces es como un juego.  Normalmente es divertido.  El contexto es tarea para ninos del Kinder con el tema de la seguridad.  Las instrucciones en ingles son asi:  "Go on a scavenger hunt through your home.  List three things that could cause an accident.  Think of ways to make them problem-free."


----------



## esance

Hola Ashana23,

Lo intento con traducción interpretativa, espera la opinión de los nativos y/o bilingües!

Busca elementos indeseables que podrían causar peligro. Haz una lista de tres cosas que pordrían provocar un accidente. Busca un lugar o busca que hacer pala liberarte de los problemas.


----------



## Magg

esance said:
			
		

> Magg, diría que los animales carroñeros no cazan....



Ya, ya.

Quise decir 'dar caza a animales carroñeros' no que 'los animales carroñeros cazan'.

Un saludo


----------



## Magg

¿No será como el juego de la 'ginkana'? Bueno, creo que se escribe así.


----------



## lauranazario

Ashana23 said:
			
		

> Disculpa... creo que es un poco idiomatico...  es como cuando la gente buscan cosas especificas, o van de pista en pista para encontrar algo.  Muchas veces es como un juego.  Normalmente es divertido.  El contexto es tarea para ninos del Kinder con el tema de la seguridad.  Las instrucciones en ingles son asi:  "Go on a scavenger hunt through your home.  List three things that could cause an accident.  Think of ways to make them problem-free."



Estás en lo cierto, la frase es SUMAMENTE idiomática y no tiene que ver nada con cacería de animales, por lo que una traducción literal estaría fuera de orden.

La frase que indicas aparenta ser parte de unas instrucciones. Por ello, es mejor mantener dichas instrucciones claras y concisas. Sugiero la siguiente traducción:

"Haz una búsqueda en tu hogar. Escribe una lista de tres cosas que pudiesen causar accidentes. Piensa en formas de lograr que sean más seguras."


----------



## Ashana23

Gracias Laura...  pense que tendria que escribirlo asi pero hice la pregunta para ver si surgiria  alguna frase equivalente... es interesante  ver cuales frase o expresiones idiomaticas tienen equivalentes


----------



## esance

Hello,

Correcto Magg es ginkana, pero ya hemos visto que en esta ocasión no tiene nada que ver!! 

Saludos


----------



## tikki6033

esance said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Correcto Magg es ginkana, pero ya hemos visto que en esta ocasión no tiene nada que ver!!
> 
> Saludos


 
Hola,
Todos Ustedes han sido de muchisima ayuda. He tenido que traducir el tema de una actividad festiva en Nuestro pueblo y estoy batallando. Solo tengo la frase corta en Ingles (Scavenger Hunt).
No creo que sea posible dar una explicación corta en mi traducción y esta es la primera vez que escucho palabra ginkana.
Creen que es correcto decir un “Juego de Búsqueda?


----------



## fenixpollo

Ayer en un programam de tele de México, mandaron a unas personas por la ciudad, buscando cosas raras en una lista -- eran cosas que tenían que recoger, o tenían que tomar fotos de algún lugar o alguna situación, o hacer algo atrevido. Lo llamaron un rally... pero para mí, es una palabra desconocida en este contexto.

*Me gustaría saber si ginkana es la palabra correcta para esta actividad, si alguien ha escuchado rally, o si hay otra palabra o frase que describa scavenger hunt.*

Para tikki, mi humilde sugerencia es que "juego de búsqueda" o simplemente "búsqueda" es muy buena opción para una fiesta infantil.

Saludos.


----------



## MCGF

No sé, se me ocurre una traducción poco literal, pero que tiene que ver con los juegos algo así como "A la caza y captura", aunque no sé si suena muy "duro" para dirigirse a los niños ...


----------



## Valmar

Yo conozco el juego como "Búsqueda del Tesoro". Un niño o grupo de niños reciben una pista que les indica ir a algún lugar o buscar algo, allí encuentran otra pista y así sucesivamente. Al llegar al final del juego el o los primeros en llegar reciben premios.

Saluditos.


----------



## tikki6033

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Ayer en un programam de tele de México, mandaron a unas personas por la ciudad, buscando cosas raras en una lista -- eran cosas que tenían que recoger, o tenían que tomar fotos de algún lugar o alguna situación, o hacer algo atrevido. Lo llamaron un rally... pero para mí, es una palabra desconocida en este contexto.
> 
> *Me gustaría saber si ginkana es la palabra correcta para esta actividad, si alguien ha escuchado rally, o si hay otra palabra o frase que describa scavenger hunt.*
> 
> Para tikki, mi humilde sugerencia es que "juego de búsqueda" o simplemente "búsqueda" es muy buena opción para una fiesta infantil.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Gracias Fenixpollo. Creo que al momento eso era lo mejor que pude hacer tocante esa traducción. Su repuesta me hizo sentir un poco mas tranquilo.
Igual de interesante es el uso de la palabra rally que has mencionado. Es cierto que la palabra en ese contexto (como lo usaron en el programa) es desconocido ya que la palabra en ingles es mas significativo de una reunión, apoyo _verbo transitivo_, de reunir (grupo) reunirse o de recuperación _verbo intransitivo __(_se usa mucho para referirse a la bolsa/mercado de valores cuando vuelve subir de un estado negativo). Le pregunte a mi esposa quien es de Sinaloa México y ni ella sabia que era unScavenger Hunt.  Ya le preguntare tocante la palabra ginkana.
Suerte en túbúsqueda.


----------



## ezurus

Para clarificar las diferencias entre Scavenger Hunt, Treasure Hunt y Rally:

_Scavenger Hunt_: Tienes una lista de cosas raras que tienes que buscar. No hay un orden específica. Buena traducción: *Juego de búsqueda* (no existe un equivalente en español)

_Treasure Hunt_: Empiezas con una pista para un lugar. Cuando encuentras el lugar, recibes otra pista para otro lugar. Sigues hasta encuentras el lugar final que tiene el tesoro o un premio. Buena traducción: *Búsqueda del tesoro*

_Rally_: Una carrera que se hace en las calles públicas. Siempre implica el uso de autos. Se puede hacer un _Scavenger Hunt_ o _Treasure Hunt_ en que vas buscando o de un lugar a otro en coche y llamarlo un Rally. Buena traducción: *Rally* (es igual, pero quizás poco conocida)

_Gymkhana_: Esta palabra casi no se conoce en inglés, pero quiere decir como una carrera de diferentes obstaculos y juegos.  Puede ser igual a un _obstacle course_.  Parece que la palabra gincana (o ginkana) en español se puede usar para una variedad de diferentes juegos de este tipo.  Traducción: *Gincana*


----------



## aurilla

*scavenger hunt* _n._ A game in which individuals or teams try to locate and bring back miscellaneous items on a list.


----------



## Tape2Tape

Magg said:
			
		

> ¿No será como el juego de la 'ginkana'? Bueno, creo que se escribe así.


 
Así es, aunque en Inglaterra gymkhana tiene algo que ver con caballos..


----------



## taco

How Do You Say "scavenger Hunt" In Spanish?


----------



## fenixpollo

Hello, taco, and welcome to the forum.

The first step in openening a new thread is to check the Wordreference dictionary and to do a Forum Search for the term.  Here are two previous threads where you might find an answer: 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=3403
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=269079

When you open a thread, please make sure to include context information and examples. The Spanish-speakers who are in a position to know how to say the term in Spanish, may not understand the phrase in English without a little explanation.

Saludos.


----------



## |Paulina|

Hola taco. Mira este post: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=3403
Espero que te sirva.
Saludos.


----------



## Cihuatl

"Cacería de tesoros" o "Búsqueda de tesoros" parecen adecuadas.


----------



## Horacia

Exacto, puedes traducirlo como "búsqueda del tesoro"
You can translate it as "Búsqueda del tesoro"

Saludos,

Regards,

Horacia


----------



## Carolina Rocío

Ojo que Scavenger Hunt no es Búsqueda del Tesoro, puesto que en este último se llega a una pista, y luego de seguirla se llega a otra, y así sucesivamente hasta encontrar el tesoro.  En el Scavenger Hunt no hay un orden determinado para hacer las búsquedas.  Scavenger Hunt sería más bien "Juego de Búsquedas", como mencionaron en el otro post (3403)
Saludos,
Carolina


----------



## Perrito

Sí, en España se usa mucho esta palabra, pero se deletrea: la yincana.  

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=ginkana

Greg


----------



## yrallih

I am really late to this forum, but I am from the US, and living as an aupair in Spain and I made a scavenger hunt for the children. Immediately they started calling it a yincana (ginkana). I don't know how to spell it, but that's how it sounds.


----------



## Perrito

Yincana is right!


----------



## ado.moreno

hjejeje lo dices por el concurso de la pelicula SAW??


----------



## Aserolf

Estoy de acuerdo con* Juego de Búsqueda* para *Scavenger Hunt*
Y *Búsqueda del Tesoro* para _*Treasure Hunt*_.

Saludos ;o)


----------



## Aristoteles

After reading some quotes, and keeping in mind the context in which I found that idiom, I would say that means a search directed between old items we have in home or another place. Since scavenger means "carronero" that it is the name for those who look for dead bodies (in the case of this idiom 'old things'). Something like in Peru, there are persons  traveling on the streets yelling to get your old stuffs you do not want to have them anymore, and they are called "ropavejero" (ropa viejero), so maybe scavenger hunt could be interpreted as a 'ropavejear'.
I hope this will help.


----------



## cpaco2

In the school setting, I've translated _*Scavenger Hunt *_as [Juego de] Busca y Aprende.  

Saludos


----------

